#  Gesundheit / Prävention >   Praxisgebühr doppelt bezahlt - Zurückfordern möglich? >

## marsabit

Erstmal sorry, ich weiß absolut nicht in welche Ecke ich damit soll, deshalb frage ich hier. 
Ich musste kurzfristig zum Hausarzt und hatte keine Überweisung von meinem Gynäkologen dabei, wo ich im letzten Quartal bereits die 10 Euro Praxisgebühr bezahlt habe. Der Hausarzt meinte ohne Überweisung und wegen dem nahen Quartalsende müsse ich leider zahlen. Ich habe nun also für das letzte Quartal 2009 10 Euro zu viel Bezahlt.  
Gibt es irgendeine Möglichkeit das Geld zurück zu bekommen? Bei der Krankenkasse müsste doch leicht ersichtlich sein, dass ich mehr gezahlt habe als nötig 
Grüße
Marsabit

----------


## Patientenschubser

Bei _vielen_ Ärzten kann man eine Überweisung _nachreichen_ und erhält dann sein Geld zurück.
Ansonsten bleibst du auf den 10 €uro sitzten. 
Für eine Überweisung ist aber (eigentlich) immer Zeit.

----------


## Muschel

> Bei _vielen_ Ärzten kann man eine Überweisung _nachreichen_ und erhält dann sein Geld zurück.
> Ansonsten bleibst du auf den 10 uro sitzten. 
> Für eine Überweisung ist aber (eigentlich) immer Zeit.

 Nachreichen kann man, aber nur im gleichen Quartal. Wenn der Schein abgerechnet ist, kannst Du keine Änderungen mehr vornehmen und somit auch keine Überweisung mehr annehmen.  
Ein Quartal hat 3 Monate, es sollte einem möglich sein, sich in dieser Zeit eine Überweisung zu besorgen, telefonisch bestellen und zur Not per Post nach Hause schicken lassen. Wenn man das nicht jedes Mal macht, dürften die Mädels da kein Problem mit haben.  
Insofern wirst Du die 10 Euro aus dem Quartal 4/09 nicht mehr wiederbekommen. 
Gruß, Andrea

----------


## Kroepcke

> Erstmal sorry, ich weiß absolut nicht in welche Ecke ich damit soll, deshalb frage ich hier. 
> Ich musste kurzfristig zum Hausarzt und hatte keine Überweisung von meinem Gynäkologen dabei, wo ich im letzten Quartal bereits die 10 Euro Praxisgebühr bezahlt habe. Der Hausarzt meinte ohne Überweisung und wegen dem nahen Quartalsende müsse ich leider zahlen. Ich habe nun also für das letzte Quartal 2009 10 Euro zu viel Bezahlt.  
> Gibt es irgendeine Möglichkeit das Geld zurück zu bekommen? Bei der Krankenkasse müsste doch leicht ersichtlich sein, dass ich mehr gezahlt habe als nötig 
> Grüße
> Marsabit

 Wir haben ja jetzt ein neues Jahr. Vielleicht solltest du dir angewöhnen alle Quittungen aufzuheben, und bei der Krankenkasse nachfragen wieviel du überhaupt in einem Jahr an Zuzahlungen zu leisten hast. Das ist abhängig von deinem Verdienst, eventuell hast du eine chronische Krankheit dann halbiert sich dieser Betrag. Wenn du dann genug Quittungen hast beantragst du bei der Krankenkasse eine Befreiung und brauchst den Rest des Jahres nichts mehr dazu bezahlen. Auch die Quittungen von der Apotheke immer mit deinem Namen versehen lassen und einreichen.
Schöne Grüße und vielleicht hilft es dir,
Michael

----------


## Dominik-Alex

Du kannst wie die Vorredner beschrieben haben, lediglich die Krankenkasse anfragen, auf Rückerstattung deiner doppelten Praxisgebührenzahlung.
Von deiner zuständigen Praxis kannst du außerhalb des laufenden Quartals keine Forderungen mehr stellen. 
Gruß
Dominik-Alex

----------

